# Meet Penelope :)



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Hello, I am a new hedgehog owner, I've only had my baby for just a little over a month.  She is absolutely adorable and I love her to pieces. For only having Penelope for such a short period of time she has grown so much. She used to be a spiky hissing ball of quills, but now readily opens up and comes to investigate my hand when I place it in her cage. She also enjoys cuddling and exploring for more lengthily time frames of up to two hours. 
I purchased her from a store that was closing down, because had she not found a home she was at risk of getting put down.  
I researched quite a bit on hedgehogs before I finally decided to purchase her and I'm glad I did. I've read a lot on how pet stores put their animals at risk because of their lack of knowledge and generally greediness for profit. As a matter of fact, when I purchased Penelope she was being kept in a small cage full of shavings, her feet were terribly disgusting, her nails were much too long, and she was being feed inadequate food. When I brought her home and attempted to feed her a meal worm she sniffed at it several times and curled into a ball (She seemed almost scared of it, so I assume she'd never seen one before then) 
However, thanks to this forum and my natural patience I am happy to report Penelope is now happy, thriving, and loving her meal worms. :lol: 

Lastly, I just wanted to thank Hedgehog Central, as well as the users and moderators of this forum. The resources on here are amazing and I've already ordered a much desired Caroline Storm Wheel from LarryT and a bunch of liners and snuggle bags from Northern Plains Hedgehogs. I am also pleased to say since the discovery of this forum I am on here everyday reading and learning more and more information and Penelope and I couldn't be happier about all the dedicated breeders and owners with so much to share.  

Attached are a few pictures of my wonderful girl.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

A few more pictures.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I'm add more pictures as I accumulate them.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Shes lovely!  So happy to hear that you rescued her from that pet store.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is precious! I am so happy you saved her and she has a loving home. Her sleepy, "smoosh" face picture is just adorable!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a pretty girl  It's so nice to read a story that turns out so well


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie-pie!! Sounds like she's going to be happy and well loved.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Shes lovely!  So happy to hear that you rescued her from that pet store.


Me too, I couldn't be happier! When I bought her I was prepared to come home to a very ill tempered little girl whose behavior may never change, how ever I am more than pleased to find out that she has a amazing temperament and loves to cuddle.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

shetland said:


> She is precious! I am so happy you saved her and she has a loving home. Her sleepy, "smoosh" face picture is just adorable!


I'd have to agree with you I find the face adorable as well. She's quite the character and I love it!


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

cynthb said:


> What a pretty girl  It's so nice to read a story that turns out so well


Thanks a bunch, it's the best feeling to be on the receiving end of a happy story! :lol: I have to say that Penelope has shown me just how precious hedgehogs are! I adore them and can most defiantly see myself owning another in the future, hopefully a rescue or one purchased from a breeder.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

PJM said:


> What a cutie-pie!! Sounds like she's going to be happy and well loved.


Absolutely! I love her so much and I look forward to the years ahead. Unfortunately I have no idea as to how old she is, but any time we spend to together is a blessing.

I just wanted to add that I find your 3 little guys are absolutely adorable!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Penelope sounds like such a sweetheart.  She looks a lot like my Mildred.

Patience and treats really pay off when it comes to socializing our hedgies! It sounds like you are doing a great job.  What kind of cage are you using?


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> Penelope sounds like such a sweetheart.  She looks a lot like my Mildred.
> 
> Patience and treats really pay off when it comes to socializing our hedgies! It sounds like you are doing a great job.  What kind of cage are you using?


I completely agree, patience is key along with treats of course. :lol: I actually made a post awhile back about the Midwest Interactive Guinea Habitat Plus cage and asked if anyone thought it would be an appropriate cage. I got a mixed review saying that though it's large it tends to be a little wobbly and I had a lot of nice suggestions by others users. I was going to go for a C & C cage online but the shipping costs to Canada were much too expensive. So I put a lot of good thought in into it and after Sar-uh's comment saying that she had that exact cage with not regrets, I decided to go ahead and purchase the Midwest Interactive Guinea Habitat Plus.

I must say i am quite happy with it and it's not nearly as flimsy as I thought it would be. Plus, Penelope adores the extra space as well as scampering up and down the little ramp which she does with ease. 

Here's a link to it:
http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Interacti ... B001NJ0DQ8


----------

